# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  شماره هفتم مجله فراتر از شیرپوینت منتشر شد

## m.behravan

magcover.gif
شماره هفتم مجله فراتر از شیرپوینت منتشر شد. در این شماره می خوانید:
 
مدل پذیرش شیرپوینت در سازمانها- قسمت پایانی10 واقعیتی که هر کاربر شیرپوینت باید بداندچرا بهتر است شیرپوینت را ارتقا ندهید!تخفیف ویژه آبان ماهوب پارت تصاویر چرخشی برای شیرپوینت 2013+Source Codeمدیریت و استفاده از Sharepoint Onlineنحوه ارسال پیامک از طریق شیرپوینت؛ چالش ها و راهکارهامدیریت اسناد در شیرپوینت- قسمت پایانیبرنامه‌نویسی در شیرپوینت- قسمت دوم کار با لیست هاهوش تجاری با Excel Service- قسمت دوم7 ناحیه کلیدی در Style های شیرپوینت 2013

----------

